# Turkey legs/thighs?



## DianaM

I have some in the fridge, raw of course. Would these be okay to give to my 45 lb raw champion or do you think those weight-bearers would be too much? The bones are from an 11 lb young turkey, not at all huge.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I buy turkey thights often and my dogs crunch right through the thigh bones. I don't give the leg bones anymore because they scare me the way they splinter. I watch when they eat those and pick up the pieces.


----------



## DancingCavy

Risa weighs about what Renji does (between 40-45lbs on average) and she can handle turkey thighs and drums. I was shocked when she crunched through the big shoulder joint in the turkey wing. Occasionally she will urp up a portion of the joints in the leg bones the next morning but she has no problem handling them.


----------



## Amaruq

Lakota and Kanuck can also handle turkey lets, some pork feet (only get them a couple times a year) and some small venny legs.


----------



## DianaM

Very good, thanks!


----------



## rapala

My 5 month old puppy has been on Ziwipeak airdried food a month now and is doing well... I just wanted to know if it is ok to feed him this juicy Turkey leg? If yes should i just give him the meat or throw the whole thing infront of him? Are Turkey bones dangerous for pups? Please advice


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Yes, turkey bones, along with all other bird bones, are not safe for dogs. Bird bones are hollow, which makes them easy to break and possibly cause damage to the esophagus or intestines.


----------



## FlyAway

I used to give turkey thighs,also. But that dog had a problem with the fat content, so I eventually had to stop. He had digestion issues. Should be fine for a normal dog.


----------



## Shade

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Yes, turkey bones, along with all other bird bones, are not safe for dogs. Bird bones are hollow, which makes them easy to break and possibly cause damage to the esophagus or intestines.


Chicken bones are fine, they're soft enough to digest easily 

Turkey bones however are very hard, I wouldn't give a turkey bone to a dog, especially a leg bone as they're the hardest. The meat itself is fine, but not the bone


----------



## skam.xo

My Sasha is 12 years old and about 75lbs - she can handle anything from a turkey thigh/drumstick to the wings. Dogs are smart and will generally not try to bite off more than they can chew. I would throw your dog the entire leg and watch her enjoy. It's great for them to blow off some energy gnawing away at it. I love watching Sasha crunch right through the bones.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Yes, turkey bones, along with all other bird bones, are not safe for dogs. Bird bones are hollow, which makes them easy to break and possibly cause damage to the esophagus or intestines.


Turkey and chicken bones *ARE *safe for dogs if they are fed *RAW*.

I have fed turkey necks and legs in the past. My dogs did ok with the necks but had trouble dealing with the bones in the legs.

I know many people with GSDs that have no problems with their dogs handling turkey legs. It's an individual dog thing.


----------



## Jax08

I don't feed turkey legs. The bones are tough due to age of the bird and Jax didn't digest it. No problems with turkey necks or wings.


----------



## k4stles

i've fed turkey legs to my puppy. she eats all the meat and then gnaws on the bone a little bit, but i think it's just because she's teething and can't deal with the whole thing. probably, an adult dog could eat the whole bone.


----------



## Merciel

I've fed turkey necks in moderation (1/2 neck per dog along with other food in the meal) and had no problems. My dogs are 65 and 85 pounds. If I give them entire turkey necks apiece, they produce hard chalky poops the next day; it's too much bone for their systems to handle in one sitting.

I used to feed turkey legs but stopped because Crookytail couldn't handle the amount of bone and would vomit up undigested pieces the next morning. Some of the pieces were sharp enough to draw blood as they scraped his throat coming back up. It was only a tiny amount of blood and it didn't seem to bother him any, but it scared me so I don't give those to my dogs anymore.


----------



## katro

I've given Ralphie turkey legs before and he chomps the bones to bits with no problems. I think it's dependent on the individual dog on if they can handle it or not.


----------

